
Meteor in Flip Flops – Meteor.js camp – 5 places left - Maciej001
https://meteorinflipflops.com
======
Maciej001
A 7-days intensive Meteor.js hands-on camp in Las Palmas, Gran Canaria -21-28
February 2016. The course will be run by world class tutors: Rahul Choudhury
and Lukas van Driel of Q42. Grab your place today (only 5 places left) and
learn advanced meteor.js technics with other project builders.

------
faceyspacey
absolutely fantastic idea and location!! ..let me know if you ever need any
additional tutors in the future.

~~~
Maciej001
Thanks! It's like a dream comes true :) We will definitely have lots of fun
there.

